# TT Coupe Brochure with Prices & Spec List



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thanks goes to TTej who has sourced, somehow, a PDF of the TT Coupe Brochure, which is now online for you all to view, in glorious colour. Also is the Spec Sheet to accompany it....

Brochure with Pricing
Specs

Jae


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

great stuff!
Cheers


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

My dealer emailed me the brochure/price list a couple of hours ago. Prices seem quick a bit higher than the German, after a quick browse through.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Specs are higher on Std UK models, and dont forget that VAT in germany is 1.5% less than the UK.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

you can ask for it to be iPod ready!! and the slot is in the glovebox... they must have been reading this forum.

19's optional
ipod
garage opener :wink:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

2 things:
1. difference between asr and esp?
2. exhaust pipes - twin on left hand side, and one on each side for a 3.2?

also, it doesn't seem like the mk2 is gonna be much bigger inside? any pics of back seats etc..?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

SO a well specced Coupe is going to be nearly Â£39k then?

Which means a Roadster will be over Â£40k.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kwaTTro said:


> 2 things:
> 1. difference between asr and esp?
> 2. exhaust pipes - twin on left hand side, and one on each side for a 3.2?
> 
> also, it doesn't seem like the mk2 is gonna be much bigger inside? any pics of back seats etc..?


Car is 78mm wider and 137mm longer. Not a lot, but might just make it feasable for travelling in the back for short journeys.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> Specs are higher on Std UK models, and dont forget that VAT in germany is 1.5% less than the UK.


I will take a closer look, but I am taking spec into account. I think it's a mixed bag. They get Xenon lights as standard on the 3.2, we don't and have to get the Xenon Plus with Adaptive lights at Â£975 or stick with standard. The Germans don't seem to have the option of DVD sat-nav, just CD.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

pleased to see the seatbelt reminder comes as standard :roll:


----------



## donnydave (Oct 9, 2005)

Are there any coathangers on the MkII??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nimbus said:


> pleased to see the seatbelt reminder comes as standard :roll:


I think i'd like xenons instead - its not like im a fat american :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> SO a well specced Coupe is going to be nearly Â£39k then?
> 
> Which means a Roadster will be over Â£40k.


I was reading that the price difference is going to be Â£2k. So Â£41k.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I was reading that the price difference is going to be Â£2k. So Â£41k.


That'll be another batch of converts moving over to join you as a Porsche owner then!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The cars are not 41k. You get a good spec'd V6 for 31-32k. If you want silly options (silly as in expensive) then yes you're in the high 30s. However if you start spec'n up a boxter or cayman they also go up big time too.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Â£35K will get a well spec car but I would have liked to have seen the Xenons as standard.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Â£35K will get a well spec car but I would have liked to have seen the Xenons as standard.


Agreed. Â£30k start price WITH xenons is more like it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dakar Beige metallic. OMG  :lol:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

uhm, despite this being a uk forum i'd also be interested in the german price lists. i've ordered the material they offer on their website but the pricelist they sent me is rather disappointing.

i can't find the magnetic ride system in there and there's no word about enhanced brakes for the 3.2 version. dunno if they do this for uk only or if i just got some preliminary price lists (it's the same you can download on the german website and totally different from the uk one posted here (not only the nubers )).

if someone has access to that material and could post a link here, please do so


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think the Germans are being sensible and only offering options which are currently available for order. Hence no magnetic ride or DVD satnav, amongst other things, on the price list.

I'm not sure whether Audi UK have attempted the same thing with their configurator, as it is missing about Â£5k of options. However, it is a mixture of options that are available now and those available in Nov 2006 / Jan 2007. :roll:


----------



## steve_b (Aug 4, 2006)

the magnetic ride option is shown on audi.de web-site configurator (& has been for at least 2 weeks)

its in "sicherheit / technik" section - price 1200 euro

compare that to 1150 GBP at exchange rate of around 1,46 - it seems like the Germans are getting a bargain !!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just for a change!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Steve, over here in Netherland the prices are also very high...

for example

My car is a "simple" 2.0 TFSI and cost 63.000 euro..

Audi 2.0 TFSI - S-tronic : 48.200 euro
Turbines : 4010 euro
Audi Magnetic Ride : 2092 euro

Delivery Cost : to get the car on the Road : 1032 euro
Metalic Colour : 1046 euro

Shall i go on? Bose, Xenon, Audi alarm, Concert Radio, Extended leather Pack, Alu-pack, Multi function steering wheel, etc.....

Over here we've got very high taxes indeed, BTW and BPM.
For example the Turbines cost without taxes 2442 euro, than we got to pay BPM-taxes they are 1104 euro -extra, for the wheels, and than BTW, and they will cost 4010 euro . The standard wheels for the 2.0 TFSI are 17 inch.

German's are lucky people........when it come's to car's..........but than again, who whants to live in germany ?


----------

